# Shore fishing Stump or DL



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm planning a trip up to do some shore fishing on Stump or DL next week for a couple days.

Can someone give me some good tips on where to try my luck and what seems to be working right now? Crawlers, leeches, cranks, slip bobbers, lindy's, jigs???

I would appreciate any info.

Thanks!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hwy 19 early morning or late evening! they bite anything you throw at them but prefer leeches! my pa and I caught 50 between the two of us from 6:30pm to 10:30pm in a boat, but were in that neck of the woods and saw the shore fisherman doing well. most fish between 14-16 with a few bigger and smaller. :beer:

Heading up there tonite through wednesday at Grhams island, then over to new town (van hook) thursday through sunday. should be a good week for me. :beer: 
Good Luck you won't need it


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

jigs and slips in the trees didn't try looking for the bigger fish cuz we were having a ball!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think anywhere right now on DL is golden. We fished from thursday til sat night with three kids and couldn't keep up at times...slip bobbering or just a plain hook and a leech worked great. Kids wanna move to DL after last weekend


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice pics!! you hit it right on!! DL is golden right now!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Those are some great Pic's Dosch!
The boys look like they were having fun!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Thanks alot! I keep looking at them myself...pretty proud of my little fishermen.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys, should be fun!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

just got back from Grahms island and we did very well again a lot of 14-14 inch stuff with a few larger ones mixed in! they bite very well at night Good luck


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tried north Creel Bay off 19 yesterday with the fiance. She caught the only walleye: 21 1/2 incher. I caught a slew shark. Must have been a dozen vehicles there and I think I saw one other walleye caught during the 4 hours we fished. The half dozen boats nearby weren't doing much either. Think the wind had something to do with it because we've smoked them in weeks past. Wind was out of the north blowing away from shore. Still, it was beautiful weather and it's waaaaay better than work.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Think the wind had something to do with it because we've smoked them in weeks past. Wind was out of the north blowing away from shore. Still, it was beautiful weather and it's waaaaay better than work.


there's a good nugget of information to keep in the back of your mind for fishing DL...wind pushes the whole food chain, so fish where the waves are coming in, if possible


----------

